# Teamspeak 3 NPL



## Munin666 (21. April 2015)

Ich hoffe mal ich habe hier den richtigen Bereich erwischt.

Guten Tag zusammen,

mein Problem ist derzeit wie folgt, und zwar habe ich schon seit einer Weile vor eine NPL zu holen, allerdings ist meine Idee dahinter eher eine Multigaming Community um Spielern von verschiedenen Spielen einen Platz auf meinem Server anbieten (ich will denen keinen Server erstellen, nur Channels auf meinen wenns hoch kommt). Ohne NPL hat man allerdings bloß 32 Slots weshalb teilweise ganze Clans sagen " nein das bringt nichts wir sind dafür zu viele". Ich habe zwar eine eigene Domain, eigene E-Mail, einen V-Server und sogar eine Homepage (legionmg.de) allerdings verlangen die auch das Server und Homepage aktiv genutzt werden und nicht bloß 2-3 Member dort registriert sind um sozusagen eine NPL zu ergaunern nur es ist leider kaum möglich die Spieler ins Forum zu locken...ich mein wieso auch? Eine Community ist nicht wie ein Clan auf ein Forum angewiesen wenn wir doch lediglich zusammen zocken wollen. Eine AAL für 128Slots = 100$ käme da nicht in Frage, mein Forum kostet bereits 80€ was eigentlich schon diesen Satz entkräften sollte: 


> If we suspect that your website was created solely to obtain an NPL (e.g. small number of members or very little community activity) or we suspect you are simply offering free hosting to the public, your application will be denied. NPL's are intended for established organizations with a website that can demonstrate community activity and a need for a server with more than 32 slots.


 
Problem ist nur wie schon angedeutet das es schwer ist viele Leute auf einen TS zu bringen, sowie auf die Homepage (Ins Forum) wenn man zu wenig Slots für diese Leute aufweisen kann.

Hätte denn jemand Tipps diesbezüglich für mich?
Muss man tatsächlich ein aktives Forum aufweisen, oder ist es derzeit einfacher geworden?

Ich gehe mal stark davon aus das hier einige Personen sein sollten die sich mit diesem Thema auskennen.


----------



## Saguya (21. April 2015)

Also, als ich mir die Liz. geholt hatte für meinen TS3-Server, hatte ich kein Forum und hatte auch keines gebraucht. Die wollten nur von mir eine Domain/Mail-Domain und ne Webseite (letzteres war einfach nur eine Seite für Deutsche Anime Fansubs) die ich bereibe und mehr nicht.


----------



## Munin666 (21. April 2015)

Nun gut, hinter einer Anime Seite steht immerhin mehr Sinn als bei einer Homepage für eine Community die eh nur in Teamspeak hockt, wobei dort weiterhin außer Frage steht das wir einen Teamspeak mit mehr Slots brauchen. 
Wir haben aktuell maximal 12 Personen gleichzeitig drauf, aber auch nur weil die Clans die bei uns waren gesagt haben das es keinen Sinn macht auf nem TS mit nur 32 Slots zu sein da es nicht ausreicht für deren Anzahl, was leider auch verständlich ist.
Aber wenn ich einem Clan einen Channel+Subchannel auf meinem TS anbiete, dann brauche ich weiterhin noch immer kein Forum.

Dennoch habe ich eine WBB Lizenz für den Clan den ich mal versucht hatte zu gründen und erstellte damit ein Forum für meine Community, allerdings sagen auch die " wieso sollte ich mich da registrieren, Teamspeak reicht doch aus ".
Deshalb lässt mich an dieser Stelle der von mir zitierte Satz daran zweifeln das ich eine Chance hätte.

Wie ist es denn, muss man denen auf englisch schreiben, oder geht auch deutsch?


----------



## kero81 (21. April 2015)

gib denen doch einfach nen link zu deiner hp und gut is. Das is nur ne NPL Lizens und kein Sponsoring Vertrag. Die geben die auch an 13 jährige Nervensägen raus. Du machst dir viel zu viele Gedanken, mach einfach.  Bekommst deine NPL schon.


----------



## Munin666 (22. April 2015)

Danke für euer Mut machen ^^ habs einfach mal versucht und habe sie schon gestern Abend bekommen, ohne das es mir aufgefallen ist.
Ich fand einfach den oben zitierten Satz ein wenig verwirrend.

Aber das Thema wäre jetzt erledigt, da ich die Lizenz ja habe, müsste ab jetzt nur noch ordentlich die Werbetrommel drehen.^^


----------



## kero81 (22. April 2015)

Aber nicht hier, das is laut forenregeln verboten.


----------



## Munin666 (22. April 2015)

kero81 schrieb:


> Aber nicht hier, das is laut forenregeln verboten.



Siehst du bisher einen weiteren Beitrag dazu, wo ich gezielt versuche dafür zu Werben? Auch wenn das in anbetracht des Themas so erscheinen mag.


----------

